# He's Banded, now what? question on aspirin



## CodyAcres (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok, so we got him banded and I'm almost certain I did it right, I'm sure hoping. I was so nervous. Didn't seem to bother him at all for about 20 minutes. I gave him a bottle afterward, then let him run around the yard eating grass. Then when I put him back in his pen, he realized something wasn't right. He would arch his hips up, then walk around, then lay down and try to reach back there with his mouth, then get up and repeat it all over again.

That is normal, right?

I'm so scared I'll do something wrong.

I also am a very bad shot giver! I think because he's a boer, he is more muscular, so it was hard to get a pinch of skin. I thought I had the needle in and half of the tetanus went on the floor. My husband did the other half and got it in. I was SO SCARED doing the shot, I was shaking. I've never done any of this before.

My poor Little Boo.

On the Aspirin question. I don't have baby aspirin, but I have low dose Bayer. Can I give him one of those for the pain?

Thanks,
Jamie


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldtn given him anything - I never give mine asprin unless it is after a hard disbud job. For banding it goes numb quickly so pain is very little. If you ever do give asprin you need to give the 81mg kind (1 tablet for a kid) Adult goats can get regular strength asprin


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

dont feel bad about the shot. If you wanna practice use a chicken and soy sauce(a fryer chicken, and soy cause after u done practicin cook it :drool: )


----------



## CodyAcres (Feb 21, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> I wouldtn given him anything - I never give mine asprin unless it is after a hard disbud job. For banding it goes numb quickly so pain is very little. If you ever do give asprin you need to give the 81mg kind (1 tablet for a kid) Adult goats can get regular strength asprin


Thanks Stacey!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

And that's normal behavior, it does hurt for a little while at least. I'm sure you did fine, and I agree giving those shots can be scary.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is very normal.....can you imagine having something strangling the....know whats...ouch... :shocked: 
I know you feel so badly for them...but give him a few days and he should be OK...with it...


----------



## CodyAcres (Feb 21, 2009)

He did really good during the procedure. I was proud of him. We brought him in the house to do it. Poor little guy, he puts his head under my armpit to make himself feel safe, and as I was trying to do the shot, poor little guy yelled, then when my husband was giving the shot since I couldn't, he just hid his head under my armpit.

He's not really active today, I guess he's sore. He's more loving today than he has been in along time.

Jamie


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awwww...they are such big babies.....sometimes ...when I give shots ..they scream before I even poke them...LOL...of course I say ....."stop it ....I haven't even done it yet"..... :roll: :greengrin:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We only give ours baby aspirin if they're in pain in anyway though but most of ours still jump around after it is being done though.


----------

